# Asus Realtek Drivers from 2018 Prepatched for DDL and DTS support through Spdif



## funboy6942 (Feb 10, 2020)

I hope this link works for you!

If you have a Asus mobo then I guess you can install using the Asus setup, if not Ive installed it on mine and my sons motherboards by Gigabyte using the 1220 and 1220-VB chips. Make sure to select the install anyway in red when it comes up. Im also uploading this one for I have The _Razer_ Tiamat _7.1_ V2 and its been driving me nuts why it sounded like crap if I did over 44100 hz, and even then I had a distortion in everything, to my ears at least, on the highs. I tried all kinds of drivers on here, modded and un modded, re-did my pc several times, hooked it up in 5.1 and 7.1 and I just couldnt get rid of it and was driving me insane, to a point I unhooked them and left them to rot for I wasnt about to resell them if it turned out to be the headset doing it, and making someone else get them. But I installed this driver the other day, and patched it, and liked it, for I didnt hear anything weird coming my my receiver using the analog jacks, but I really wanted a true 5.1/7.1 headset over my simulated with my Logitech G935's. I found some kinda older Turtle Beach Ear Force Z6a's off ebay for $15 shipped refurbished, got them today, and hooked them up and was happy that with them I wasnt hearing the distortion I was hearing with the Razers. But my trouble shooting nature of me to mess with stuff that isnt working how I like got the better of me and had my son go pull the Razers out of the box in the back and hooked them up the same exact way the Turtles were, and low and behold the distortion that was making me go insane with was gone! On top of that I could run them at 32 bit 192 HZ and sounded fabulous, not like before anything over 44100 HZ and the bass was completely missing even with Bass management on! So because of it I am posting this driver I am using on the off chance someone else out there noticed the same as I with the headphones on, or just wants to play around with this set.

There isnt a contest as far as which ones sound better between the two, and Im just so happy that that god awful distortion is gone and can really start to enjoy these. Without bass management on they have ZERO bass, and the total oposite with the turtles, they had no bass with it on (go  figure that one out) but from Razer them-self said you needed to run a Asus sound card and do the same to that card, and that these couldnt be played on the realtek chip set really without the bass being non exsistant, little do they know about that  Im jamming now with them at max sounding darn good, as good as the Logitech G935's I have, just now get to pick between real 7.1 vs Simulated, and wireless and wired depending on my mood 

OH YEAH! One more thing, within Realtek's program there is no listing for DDl or DTS, you have to go into windows setting and select it from the pull down


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 19, 2020)

IF all else fails, try mine, for its worked flawlessly for me and my son. I would love to have all that dd and dtd, and sound blaster mumbo jumbo but for the life of me I can never get that crap to work, and most people will post, "check out my new modded driver program" only never to be told how to install it, or its in a way I could never figure out, even going step by step, but this one has never failed me if you just want dtsI and DDL. I done gave up on the others for it just ends up messing my system up


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 24, 2020)

No more Dolby Digital live from external Creative X-Fi 5.1 Pro
					

Hey guys.  It's been a while since I did not use my external sound card on my laptop. The last time I used it, the Dolby Digital Live function was working perfectly, but now it only outputs pcm stereo over usb.  I've got an Asus Rog G72VS laptop with a Realtek chipset. I only use the Realtek...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

